# Send me your spare video card and I'll fold on it in your name.



## hat (Dec 16, 2010)

I just ordered a new power supply for my server, which will enable me to stuff another video card in there for folding. I don't have any spares of my own, but I figured someone here has one they could send me... in return, I'll fold on it in your name. It will be a dedicated folder, 24/7 uninterrupted.

I can't say for sure that I'll be able to do this yet as I don't actually have the power supply yet and I'm not exactly sure how it will work out, but I figured I would make the thread anyway so everyone would have a chance to see it, so hopefully I would have a deal ready to go when I do get the new power supply.

I've got some conditions, though:
1. Nvidia cards only please. I already have one Nvidia card in there and I really don't want to be messing around with getting Nvidia and ATi cards to play nice together.

2. The card can have one 6-pin power connector max. No power connector at all will work too, like a 9600GT green edition or something.

3. I'll only be folding for members on team TPU. No sending me a video card to get me to help you out with some contest at some other site. 

And that's about it. Send me the card and I'll fold on it for you. I'll take good care of it: I won't be overclocking it, and I'll keep it nice and clean so the temps don't skyrocket. If you want it back, I'll send it back to you. I just ask that you pay the shipping (both ways). I don't need anything fancy, First Class/Parcel Post or whatever will do, but I do ask that you use delivery conformation and send me the number.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 16, 2010)

i have a ATI X300 LOLZ! j/k good luck!


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Dec 17, 2010)

Now seriously guy's, Hat has been a faithful founding member of the F@H team. He is offering a lucky person* Free Electricity*. I can appreciate his generous offer. If it has little appeal to you, then you are most likely not a F@H member or a candidate for this offer. Kudo's to Hat!


----------



## Bow (Dec 17, 2010)

I am still at work, but I have a 8800gs and a 9600 that were both donated to me. 
PM me.


----------



## hat (Dec 17, 2010)

Bow said:


> I am still at work, but I have a 8800gs and a 9600 that were both donated to me.
> PM me.



yhpm

Is that 9600 a 9600GT?


----------



## hat (Dec 21, 2010)

Deal's off. Something happened to the package... either someone at UPS accidentally it or someone in my apt building ganked it cause UPS likes to leave things at your front door.


----------



## overclocker (Dec 21, 2010)

I have a ati x1600xt  wish i had one for yea :S


----------



## hat (Jan 1, 2011)

Got Bow's 9600GT today... I figured it was low power enough to stick in another rig. So far, it's chugging along nicely.


----------



## hat (Jan 20, 2011)

I have room for one more, anyone got a spare card?


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 20, 2011)

Hmmm....tempting, tempting indeed.  YGPM


----------



## hat (Feb 25, 2011)

Just in case anyone was still wondering, I don't have any more spare slots available. I bought an 8800GT off my uncle for $40, but it has a dinky single slot cooler. I'm gonna try strapping a fan to it. I ordered a Intel S775 fan, going to replicate this


----------

